# Fly rod and reels for sale sage, TFO



## eatmymosca (Mar 10, 2008)

All rods and reels priced to ship and I will take PayPal. 
Reels
Sage 3300d silver and black 5,6,7 reel with new backing. Good shape
$200
Billy pate salmon A/R gold and black. 7,8 reel. Used a lot but sent back to Tibor last winter and they refurbished it. Works great!
$200
Rods
TFO axiom 9' 4 pc 6 wt with fighting butt. No tube or sock, but looks great,
$150
361-877-8711


----------



## eatmymosca (Mar 10, 2008)

*Sold*

All sold!!!


----------

